# Raw diet and the immune system



## Vince Jones (Dec 6, 2009)

We took my wife's EM to the vet today for bad skin allergies. The vet suggested that a raw diet was the way to go.During the course of our discussion my wife mentioned she has lups and the vet changed his opinion regarding a raw diet. The reason is her severely compromised immune system and the salmonella/bacteria potential contamination from the dogs mouth.
My qiuestion is : Is anyone feeding a raw diet in a household where someone has auto immune issues? Does anyone know of someone in this situation? 
I am a believer in the raw feeing but do not want to endanger my wife. I was planning on feeding raw to my next pup next year when I get him/her but now that is in question also.
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Vince Jones said:


> We took my wife's EM to the vet today for bad skin allergies. The vet suggested that a raw diet was the way to go.During the course of our discussion my wife mentioned she has lups and the vet changed his opinion regarding a raw diet. The reason is her severely compromised immune system and the salmonella/bacteria potential contamination from the dogs mouth.
> My qiuestion is : Is anyone feeding a raw diet in a household where someone has auto immune issues? Does anyone know of someone in this situation?
> I am a believer in the raw feeing but do not want to endanger my wife. I was planning on feeding raw to my next pup next year when I get him/her but now that is in question also.
> Any input will be appreciated.


My best friend has lupus and is in the middle of chemo/radiation treatments due to her crazy immune system. She feeds her two dogs raw and has for many years. So long as you are clean and sanitary about the raw it is no different than cooking for yourself. Send me a PM and I will give you her email and you can contact her yourself and discuss issues.

I would not allow the dogs to lick your face right after eating (I don't allow that anyways.. ick!), and I wouldn't have a bath in their excrement as bacteria can be found in both of those things (even if the dogs are fed kibble).

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you mean to say "lupus"?

Wouldn't you prefer to discuss with your wife's physician rather than the vet how to protect her from e.coli (from fecal contamination) and salmonella (from raw dog food, from kibble -- many recalls -- from careless handling of poultry, for example, by whoever cooks for the family).


I agree with the vet about the raw diet, but I hope the vet is also considering that most dog allergies are not food allergies. Most are (1) flea hypersensitivity and (2) environmental/inhalant. Less than 10% of dog allergies are to food.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince Jones said:


> We took my wife's EM to the vet today for bad skin allergies. The vet suggested that a raw diet was the way to go.During the course of our discussion my wife mentioned she has lups and the vet changed his opinion regarding a raw diet. The reason is her severely compromised immune system and the salmonella/bacteria potential contamination from the dogs mouth.
> My qiuestion is : Is anyone feeding a raw diet in a household where someone has auto immune issues? Does anyone know of someone in this situation?
> I am a believer in the raw feeing but do not want to endanger my wife. I was planning on feeding raw to my next pup next year when I get him/her but now that is in question also.
> Any input will be appreciated.


Vince,

I don't have any personal experience, but I was just reading that the Delta Society (therapy dogs) was not allowing raw fed dogs to be certified due to their increased (in the Societies
opinion) pathogen levels?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Vince,
> 
> I don't have any personal experience, but I was just reading that the Delta Society (therapy dogs) was not allowing raw fed dogs to be certified due to their increased (in the Societies
> opinion) pathogen levels?


Yes, WDF reported on that. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_7/features/Raw-Fed-Dogs_20025-1.html


----------



## Vince Jones (Dec 6, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Did you mean to say "lupus"?
> 
> Yes, I meant lupus. Typo on my part. The vet discussed other treatments and possible causes but the raw diest was the topic I wanted to focus on. I was curious as to who else has been come across this.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince Jones said:


> We took my wife's EM to the vet today for bad skin allergies. The vet suggested that a raw diet was the way to go.During the course of our discussion my wife mentioned she has lups and the vet changed his opinion regarding a raw diet. The reason is her severely compromised immune system and the salmonella/bacteria potential contamination from the dogs mouth.
> My qiuestion is : Is anyone feeding a raw diet in a household where someone has auto immune issues? Does anyone know of someone in this situation?
> I am a believer in the raw feeing but do not want to endanger my wife. I was planning on feeding raw to my next pup next year when I get him/her but now that is in question also.
> Any input will be appreciated.


Vince, this actually IS an issue. It isn't from the dog's mouth that is a problem. A healthy, asymptomatic dog on raw diet and shed salmonella, etc., in its stool. Dogs lick their butts - and other parts of themselves, transfering said diseases onto their fur, and the environment.

I am a HUGE supporter of raw diet. But since I train/handle/own service dogs that go out in public, I do not feed raw.

I can send you studies / information on the topic. I tried to post some earlier, but it was hard to read without formatting.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Vince, this actually IS an issue. It isn't from the dog's mouth that is a problem. A healthy, asymptomatic dog on raw diet and shed salmonella, etc., in its stool. Dogs lick their butts - and other parts of themselves, transfering said diseases onto their fur, and the environment.
> 
> I am a HUGE supporter of raw diet. But since I train/handle/own service dogs that go out in public, I do not feed raw.
> 
> I can send you studies / information on the topic. I tried to post some earlier, but it was hard to read without formatting.


So, do these diseases only come from raw diets ?? I always thought McDonalds Ecoli was from employees that don't wash their hands after they take a dump ?? They don't eat raw.

You can't catch anything from a dog on a dry food diet that licks its ass and then your face ??

Do these people ever claim to get crabs from a toilet seat ??


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It is obviously not the only way to shed ecoli/salmonella, but I found the numbers striking on the number of asymptomatic dogs shedding. The dogs in one study were fed a diet intentionally contaminated. If I remember correctly 60% ASYMPTOMATIC dogs shed salmonella. I'd have to dig out the studies - been a long time since I looked at them. I believe they are posted in a thread I started on this topic a while back.

The mentality here is that if the dog is healthy, everything is fine. Which is true until you add in an immunocomprimised person into the equation.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Do these immune compromised people not handle raw meat when they prepare meals for themselves and their families?


----------



## Adrianne Steimonts (Jun 21, 2010)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Do these immune compromised people not handle raw meat when they prepare meals for themselves and their families?


Potentially? 

I make all children here wash up after playing with the dogs, keep my dogs clean, and regularly clean my home. Just a few ways to contain germs I suppose. I imagine raw isn't the only source one with immune issues should fear with dogs.


----------



## Vince Jones (Dec 6, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Do these immune compromised people not handle raw meat when they prepare meals for themselves and their families?


, In my wife's case, preperation of food has never been a problem. As was explained to us, a problem "could" arise through the dogs's saliva and stool when on a raw diet. 
Precautions can be taken, i know, but I'm not into taking those risks with my wife's health. Where am I going to find another women who can put up with me?
By the way, the vet mentioned a mixture of raw plain yogurt mixed with apple cider vinegar as a possible natural solution for her dog's allergies.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I have lupus and I am feeding raw now......I am also an ER nurse, so I get exposed to all sorts of shit that comes through the ER and I am on immunosuppressants.......the biggest thing to keep from getting sick is HAND WASHING!!!!!!! LOTS AND LOTS OF HAND WASHING AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE,EYES, NOSE, OR MOUTH without washing your hands first!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I have lupus and I am feeding raw now......I am also an ER nurse, so I get exposed to all sorts of shit that comes through the ER and I am on immunosuppressants.......the biggest thing to keep from getting sick is HAND WASHING!!!!!!! LOTS AND LOTS OF HAND WASHING AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE,EYES, NOSE, OR MOUTH without washing your hands first!


 
You're playing with fire aren't you ?  Hospitals just like vet clinics....full of disease lol.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You're playing with fire aren't you ?  Hospitals just like vet clinics....full of disease lol.


LOL, a little, but like I said, the handwashing is the biggest thing.....besides, other nursing jobs bore me :-?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> LOL, a little, but like I said, the handwashing is the biggest thing.....besides, other nursing jobs bore me :-?


Yeah, I'm big on hand washing too, but there's n'owt a lot dirtier than some people, some animals are a much better bet  lol


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So why can't you just do a home prepared cooked diet instead or raw? It's a couple extra steps and you need to make sure the calcium gets in there, but it would be safer and the best of both worlds. (I agree on the not doing raw for those who are immunocompromised and my certified therapy dog is not allowed to have raw by our therapy dog club)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So why can't you just do a home prepared cooked diet instead or raw? It's a couple extra steps and you need to make sure the calcium gets in there, but it would be safer and the best of both worlds. (I agree on the not doing raw for those who are immunocompromised and my certified therapy dog is not allowed to have raw by our therapy dog club)


I had a dog a while back who herself had an autoimmune disorder. I didn't want to risk a load of pathogens in that situation, although I'm a big proponent of raw feeding for dogs.

So easy peasy, I did a home-cooked diet. It was really not a huge deal, because I made a big bunch at once and froze three-fourths of it. I added fish oil and E when I fed. The calcium supplement, which is of course a mineral, freezes fine.

To the O.P., if you want to PM me about adding the appropriate amount of calcium to a (cooked) boneless diet, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Adrianne Steimonts said:


> Potentially?
> 
> I make all children here wash up after playing with the dogs, keep my dogs clean, and regularly clean my home. Just a few ways to contain germs I suppose. I imagine raw isn't the only source one with immune issues should fear with dogs.


Kids neeed to eat the dirt off car bumpers, they will become immune to everything that way.

Worked for me :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Kids neeed to eat the dirt off car bumpers, they will become immune to everything that way.
> 
> Worked for me :lol:


Yeah, but look how it affected you psychologically.:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah, but look how it affected you psychologically.:lol:


Oh Lee...that was perfect. =D>

We love you anyways Gerry.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Oh Lee...that was perfect. =D>
> 
> We love you anyways Gerry.


Speak for yourself!!\\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Speak for yourself!!\\/


You know you luv me..you big goof 

Just don't start posting pictures of Victor Newman and say it's me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:EricBraeden.jpg


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You know you luv me..you big goof
> 
> Just don't start posting pictures of Victor Newman and say it's me.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:EricBraeden.jpg


Just don't attend any trials with Feliciweiner and you might be safe!


----------

